# Beratung: Mixer für Recording



## burnobaby (31. August 2005)

Hi Leute,
Ich habe bei mir das Yamaha MG 12/4 Mischpult. Von einem Freund habe ich jetzt eine M Audio 1010LT Soundkarte bekommen (JUHU   ) 

Ich wollte mit meiner Band wieder ein paar Demoaufnahmen machen und habe jetzt folgende Frage. Bekomme ich 10 Signale aus dem Yamaha 12/4? Wenn ja, wie? Oder gibt es da eine bessere Lösung unter 200 Euro?
Ich denke mal die Mikrofone zu Adaptern und direkt über Chinch in die Soundkarte ist keine gute Idee...
Danke schonmal im Vorraus!

MfG Burno


----------



## chmee (1. September 2005)

Resümee:
Das Yamaha hat 6 Mic-Anschlüsse, desweiteren 3 weitere Stereo-Line-Eingänge.
Die kannst Du höchstens für Keyboard oder GuitarAmp-Direct-Out benutzen.
Nun kannst Du die Mic-Eingänge über die Inserts als Line-Signale ausführen und
die weiteren Signale über die 4 Busse. Damit hättest Du 10 Ausgänge.
--Lötarbeit vorausgesetzt sind die Insert-Kabel schnell gestrickt. Ich glaube der Tip an der
Stereoklinke ist der Send(Ausgangs)-Kanal --

Empfehlung für 290EUR : Behringer Eurodesk2442
Ebay lohnt auch! zB Behringer 2642

mfg chmee


----------

